# 01377270017



## Anonymous (26 April 2005)

tja, auch ich war so d... und habe bei der besagten Nr. 01377280017 zurück gerufen und durfte mir von einer netten Frauenstimme anhören, dass sie sich drüber freut!
Irgendwie war mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch noch nicht klar, dass die Nr. 0137 zur Kategorie 0190 oder 0180 gehört. 
Weiß jemand, wieviel so ein Anruf kostet? Kann man die Zahlung von dem Betrag verweigern? 

Tine


----------



## Reducal (26 April 2005)

Hier im Forum läuft schon ein Thread zu diesem Thema. Darin hatte ich z. B. das hier gepostet:





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Traumtänzer schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was der Anruf tatsächlich kostet, ist nicht klar, da wohl noch niemand eine Rechung dafür hat - kann mich jedenfalls nicht erinnern, über den Preis was gelesen zu haben.


----------



## virenscanner (26 April 2005)

> Die Kosten für den Anruf stehen fest, z. B. lt. http: // www . crystalentertainment . de /paginas/rufnummern_0137.php3 :
> 
> 0137-7 0,98 Euro pro Anruf


----------

